# JNo Moffat Phoenix Bitters



## Mike O (Mar 17, 2009)

Just made a deal on a nice I think Ring # M110 Yellow Olive Jno Phoenix Bitters  I thought you would like to check out!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Mike!  That is a great looking bottle.  Congrats!  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.  Paul


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 17, 2009)

Great bottle and pics!  Nice one to have.  Congrats.


----------



## cookie (Mar 17, 2009)

nice going....a great bottle....


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice score, Mike. The crude embossing on those bottles is sweet.  ~Jim


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautimus!


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Mike!

 I'm glad you like it!  And I'm happy you find it a good deal


----------



## Mike O (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Again Fredric!


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 21, 2009)

Just an excellent example.  Nice job Mike.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Mike O,  Now that is one of the neatest old glass bottles that I have seen in a good while.  It is a treasure that any one interested in old bottles, would keep for ever in their collection.  I you change your mind from that evaluation, please let me know.

 RED Matthews


----------



## ilprvydgr_13 (Mar 25, 2009)

im 16 and have a bitters collection and that is the next target on my hitlist...awesome looking bottle


----------



## junkyard jack (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice bottle! I've always liked bottles that have the purchase price embossed on them.


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 26, 2009)

Ian,

 16 years old is a good age to start collecting... keep it up. That is about the age that I started at it, and it has been a part of my life since. Set a pace for yourself, and a direction... this hobby can be a bit overwhelming! Keep in mind that it is always best to collect good quality items... quality over quantity in my opinion. The hobby is a tight group of collectors that I have found to be respectable and thoughtful people, so don't hesitate to ask questions along the way. 

 Here is my direct email, mgeorge@metro2000.net . Feel free to ask any questions!

 Mike George


----------



## digphilly (Mar 26, 2009)

I dug one of those but it says price 2 dollars


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 26, 2009)

DigPhilly, That is a much better bottle. Is it perfect? Is it something that is for sale? 
 The difference between the $1 and the $2 is double!  []


----------



## Stardust (Mar 26, 2009)

i love it! [] [] i love Phoenix.
 love bottles that say Phoenix.


----------



## digphilly (Mar 26, 2009)

oh yea? too bad mine is just aqua []


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Mike,
 You didn't mention what the "deal" was but I LOVE your bottle and would love to own it.....just checked it out in my books and Polak's Third Edition lists the price as $500-$700 Better still the 5th edition of Polak's Antique Trader lists it for $1000.00-$1500.00!!
 Regards


----------

